# Sticky  English House Sparrow From 1 Day Old To 6 Months Old



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many thanks to our member, Susan (The Aussie), for sharing her beloved Spoggy with us. These photos should be of great help in determining the age of a sparrow in need of help:

http://susanmacauley.tripod.com/sparrowphotos/

Terry


----------

